# BOGOF at Strap Habit



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

If you leave a review for them at Amazon:

BOGO SALE!

(with a small catch)

We need your help with our Amazon store. To get a free strap with purchase, follow these easy steps:

1. Buy any strap from our Amazon store: https://www.amazon.com/straphabit

2. Leave an honest review of the strap you purchased on Amazon (it needs to be a verified purchase). Photos are preferred.

3. Email us at [email protected] once the review is posted. A screen shot, or name used is fine. Let us know the type of free strap that you'd like as well!

That's it!

Thanks StrapHabit friends!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

So buying reviews then? I thought that practice had been banned by Amazon?


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

it'salivejim said:


> So buying reviews then? I thought that practice had been banned by Amazon?


 They, Strap Habit, are banking on me being cheap enough not to care and leave a review for my freebie.

Unfortunately for them, they underestimated how cheap I really am, I'm not buying the first strap!



it'salivejim said:


> So buying reviews then? I thought that practice had been banned by Amazon?


 I once bought a toaster that had 000's of reviews, mostly 4 and 5 stars, when I read through the reviews they nearly all mentioned the "app" they had bought and downloaded.

I presume that meant the seller had bought the reviews in the literal sense, buying an existing listing with many positive reviews and then editing the product and pictures to pass it off as a long standing and well received item.

Not sure Strap Habit are buying reviews as much as offering bribes for reviews.


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

Bricey said:


> Not sure Strap Habit are buying reviews as much as offering bribes for reviews.


 Never miss an opportunity do you @Bricey








Any further news about the Hip?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> So buying reviews then? I thought that practice had been banned by Amazon?


 It says an honest review. :hmmm9uh: . :wicked:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Bricey last strap I bought from the US had a ticket price of £22.87. By the time I got it, the final cost was just under £47, and the strap was not very good. (From a different suppler)


----------

